# fishneedit.com fixtures?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I've had three of their 24" fixtures for the past year, and they've been great (but not perfect). They have a sleek look, and make virtually no noise. They're customer service is FANTASTIC, best customer service i have EVER seen. When i had a problem with one of my fixtures, i emailed him and he called me within 5 minutes of the email to talk about the issue over the telephone.

When i ordered six new light bulbs for my 3 fixtures about a month ago, 2 of them burned out within 3 days, so i contacted the company and they immediately offered a refund and sent me two new light bulbs free of charge, no questions asked. When they arrived, they were broken (due to mishandling of package), so i contacted them once more and they sent 2 more about a second time and made sure to pack them with extra care. Came fine, have been working great.

Only problem i've ever had with mine is that one of the electrical connections in one of my fixtures seems to be messed up, one of the light bulbs in the fixture won't turn on. Haven't really found out yet if this is fixable or not, so we'll see. 

So, do you get what you pay for?: Yes
Are they nice fixtures?: Yes
Are they the best of the best?: Definitely not
Are they worth getting if you're on a tight budget?: Of course!

If you're looking for an alternative, i've heard great reviews on the Catalina fixtures, and they're also pretty cheap. I'm planning on ordering the "60 inch SILVER SOLAR T5 HO AQUARIUM LIGHT FIXTURE", which is priced at $200. Pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## vince-anity (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for the help!

i'll give them a try.


----------



## bploeg (Sep 20, 2004)

You don't specify what kind of fixture (MH or T5).. assume you mean T5

FWIW: I got the MH pendants and so far I have been impressed, I know that most of the T5 models are being updated (I am waiting for the new models, they told me they are on their way). I read a lot of reviews on-line and especially the MH reviews have been good. Packaging was incredible 

There were a couple of factors for me that played a role
- You can select the bulbs for the T5's (not all vendors provide that option)
- I really like the look of them
- The modular system (of attaching T5's to the MH's) is neat IMO
- $130 for 150W MH pendant with Hanging kit and electronic ballast is a great value (IMO)

On the downside.. no 6ft T5's (like I need) so I'll go 2ft+4ft

I agree with AzFishKid there are probably better units out there, but they are good value and look great.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

almost every light is out of stock when I've gone to the site. This has been for the last 6 months. I would go for Catalina Aquarium lights.


----------



## Nilraf (Jan 22, 2009)

They are worth the wait if you are on a budget. I e-mailed and was placed on a waiting list, they e-mailed me asap when they had new stock in and my MH has worked out great for the past few months!


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the 70watt MH and my buddy has the 6' t5. They are great units, work well, excellent price, but both came with minor scratches. Not terribly noticeable, but close scrutiny will reveal the troubles of having pieces from different factories in China assembled and shipped over. They exchange hands often, resulting in minor aesthetic flaws. That said, I'd still order from them again without a second thought.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Chris did a little writ up on Catalina and Fish Need It fixtures...
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/showthread.php?t=45


-Orlando


----------



## RamsRme (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you tried aquatraders? They have even better prices! A 250w metal halide with ballast for $109. I have a pc fixture from them and it's great!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I met them in person, they are upgrading some things on the lights. so they should have some really good designs and products shortly, the HQI's are really good.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I have read a lot of bad reviews about Odyssea brand lights, but they are definitely cheap.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> ...
> So, do you get what you pay for?: Yes
> Are they nice fixtures?: Yes
> Are they the best of the best?: Definitely not
> ...


I have 4ft 4 bulb T5HO with moon lights for over 6 months now, recently I was swapping some bulbs and force one of the clips that hold the bulb in place and it broke, I emailed then explaining what happened and how it was my fault and to quote me the replacement part, ~10 minutes later they reply saying they will send clip for free and he only asked for $5 for shipping.... two days later I received not the replacement clip but the whole assembly that holds all 4 bulbs in place !! They pay for express shipping (California to Florida) I guess the $5 was for the box they used.

To me, customer service matters more than a brand name.

I will definitely buy from them again.

BTW: before I order the light I had some questions about the bulbs etc and I email them asking If they could call me, I got a call back ~20 min after my email was sent !!!


----------

